# New here - My leucomelas is carrying a tadpole on its back!!



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got 2 leucs in a 15 gallon setup. I wasn't trying to breed them or anything, just keeping them to keep. 
I was feeding them this morning when I noticed that one of them had something weird on its back, I thought it was something bad, like a parasite. Then I realized that it was a freaking tadpole! I was in total shock, not expecting this at all. Then I looked around the cage and saw eggs on one of the leaves! I didn't have any type of standing water in there so I put some plant saucers in there and filled them up with some water. It is bottled water, they same type that I use to mist them with. Now the from with the tad on its back is sitting in one of the water dishes trying to scrape off the tadpole with her feet.

What the heck do I do now?!!


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the boards!

I my self am new to breeding and tads so all I can really do is point you in the right direction. Take a look at the Tadpole Caresheet http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28560 

Also try using the search tool there are tons of great information on these boards.

Goodluck with your tads!


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are some pictures
eggs on leaf

Mom with tadpole


Tadpole in water where mom dropped it off


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

*IT'S GONE!!*

The tadpole is gone!! I left to take a shower, when I was done I went to check on the frogs and the tadpole is gone! Do the parents eat the tadpoles? Should I take out the remaining eggs?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Check under the water dish, and around it. I had an azureus tad in a small pvc pipe water thing and it jumped right out and under it. If you find the tad, gently get it back into the water, and put in in a deeper conatiner. If you find it, I might also suggest moving him out, my azureus parents would always jump in the water and try and splash him out for some reason... Good luck, hope you find him.


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Check under the water dish, and around it. I had an azureus tad in a small pvc pipe water thing and it jumped right out and under it. If you find the tad, gently get it back into the water, and put in in a deeper conatiner. If you find it, I might also suggest moving him out, my azureus parents would always jump in the water and try and splash him out for some reason... Good luck, hope you find him.


I found him!!! He was under the water dish and burried in the moss!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Same with mine... It's your chioce if you leave him in the tank or not, but if you do, make sure it's a deeper container, but so that it's not filled to the top with water (because he could still jump out). If you decide to take him out, I keep my tads in an "incubator". It's very simple, inexpensive, and works very well. I can give you pics and instructions on how to make one if you take him out. I hope your other eggs hatch and do well.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey that tad is pink :shock: It shouldnt be...


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

tinctoritus said:


> Hey that tad is pink :shock: It shouldnt be...


Yeah, I know, that doesn't appear to be normal... any thoughts?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

it may be leucistic not real common but it happens. Also usually the male carries the tads to the water, good luck


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

sounddrive said:


> it may be leucistic not real common but it happens. Also usually the male carries the tads to the water, good luck


These leucs did come from Patricia at vanishing jewels, she is the one that produced the first albino "chocolate" leucs. I guess it is possible that mine are hets. That would be cool.
Yeah, now I know that the male is the one that carried the tads. I just thought it was the female because it is plumper looking than the other.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah since they came from Patricia that would explain it.


----------



## Lazlo (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi!

Congrats on the newlyborn  , did you find the one that went missing? Pretty cool with a albino/leucistic leuc.

Don´t keep the tadpoles in the same container, some species show cannibalising behavior when house together.


----------



## Lazlo (Jan 19, 2007)

From the looks of those eggs you will probably have some more tads on the ways, they look like they have been layed recently...
The tadpoles they where carrying where about two weeks older the the eggs on the pics...


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

tinctoritus said:


> Ah since they came from Patricia that would explain it.


Wow, what are the odds that I have a male and a female AND they are both het for albino. I am so elated


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

Lazlo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Congrats on the newlyborn  , did you find the one that went missing? Pretty cool with a albino/leucistic leuc.
> 
> Don´t keep the tadpoles in the same container, some species show cannibalising behavior when house together.


Yes, I did find the missing tad - it was under the water dish burried in some moss. It is now in a deeper container and doing great!


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

Lazlo said:


> From the looks of those eggs you will probably have some more tads on the ways, they look like they have been layed recently...
> The tadpoles they where carrying where about two weeks older the the eggs on the pics...


Wow, this is so exciting!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Keep us updated!


----------



## TameYourself (Nov 17, 2007)

Update - 
I've got 2 more tadpoles, both are black. The pink tadpole is doing well, it seems to be growing 
The 5 eggs are doing great! They are changing daily, it is pretty amazing!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Incredible Photos ..Thanks for sharing . I am looking forward to future updates, and progress... Good luck my friend...


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, I hope when I get my leucs that they'll do that!


----------

